# Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet & Show - June 10



## Hollywood Bicycle (May 8, 2012)

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's 21st. annual show and swap meet will be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington, Minnesota on Sunday June 10, 2012. Address is Valley West Shopping Center, 3916 West Old Shakopee Road. With Penn Cycle's help, this promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. You could win the "Best of Show" trophy. Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room - so bring those Phantom, Krate and Bluebird parts for sale! No advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.
HOURS:
Vender Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 2 pm
Admission $2 Swap Space $15 Bike Corral $2
MORE INFORMATION:
Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook
Jon 612-597-6753 Evan 763-477-6959 Gary 612-202-2900


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2012)

I will be there.


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (May 12, 2012)

*1956 Murray at past Minnesota show*

1956 Murray Super Deluxe Fleetline at one of our past Minnesota shows:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUbcFbbR_gA&feature=plcp


----------

